# Looking for 3 pt. hitch for a 140



## big_iron44 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wife is looking for a 3 pt. hitch for our son for christmas. He has a 1971 140 h3. She likes to look early. Thanks.


----------



## big_iron44 (Jul 15, 2004)

Found a hitch. Thanks


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry about that We will try to answer bettter next time even if we dont know.


----------

